# hmm...?



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I was wondering if this was true, "Women can sell items and be topless in Liverpool, England—but only in tropical fish stores." just something i read on a web page about strange laws. Intresting huh?

Please feel free to delete this if you feel this is not the place to be posting it.


----------

